# bass synthie



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

Aja...noch ne frage...kennt hier irgendjemand nen guten bass synthesizer, den ich mir einfach kostenlos runterladen kann...?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

Für was?
Als VST Instrument?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (3. August 2004)

gute Frage...


----------



## benibamboo (3. August 2004)

Ja....sorry....ich meinte nen VST Synthie =)


----------



## benibamboo (11. August 2004)

weiss da niemand einen ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. August 2004)

Freeware? nope

Negativ Houston ^^


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (12. August 2004)

nimmsten  synthie und setzt die sounds entsprechend tief
Mit filter arbeiten usw. eban standart ggf djtutorials.de / Producer / Producer equipment durchstöbern ob du da fündig wirst.
du kannst selbst mit einer drum machine bass loops erzeugen, wenn man es richtig macht.


----------



## benibamboo (12. August 2004)

Jopp, dankeschön
Ich hatte zwar eigentlich im Sinne sowas wie der Synthie bei Cubase, aba ich hab von nem Freund gesagt bekommen, der sei von seinem Wissensstand her einmalig


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (12. August 2004)

null Problemo
wenn du mal etwas fertig hast, möcht ich es hören


----------



## benibamboo (12. August 2004)

Sagen mas so...ich hab schon en paar sachen fertig...wennde willst kann ich dir en link schicken...
Immerhin produzier ich schon seit 5 Jahren Musik...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (17. August 2004)

Darf ich auch mal hoeren? Biitteee 

Sorry 4 Offtopic aber: Mein neuester Schatz --> click *grinz*


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (17. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BeaTBoxX _
> *darf ich auch mal hoeren? biitteee
> 
> sorry 4 offtopic aber: mein neuester schatz _-> click *grinz*   *



Sau geiles teil
hatte mal mit einem vorgänger gearbeitet.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. August 2004)

SU700 ? RMX1 ? 
Wir driften ins Offtopic ab.. gibts hier ne Plauderecke?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (18. August 2004)

ne gibt es nicht, zwar gibt es ne ecke wo aber auch nicht Übertrieben werden darf 

Wenn du eh djtutorials registriert bist kannst auch ebenso gut hier posten, so wie ich das dort gelesen habe, werden beitragszahlen zwar nicht erhöht, dafür kann man da schreiben so viel man will 

finde ich ne ganz nette idee


----------



## BeaTBoxX (19. August 2004)

Gekauft


----------

